# Siemens Auswahlschieber



## Ahnungsloser (12 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es gab von Simens ja mal einen Auswahlschieber für Motorabgänge aus Papier.

Diesen kann ich im CA01 leider nicht mehr finden.

Weiss jemand ob mand en noch bekommen kann?

Online kann man den Konfigurator nutzen (selbe funktion wie Papierversion). Weiss jemand ob man das Prog irgendwo downloaden kann?

Gruß

Ahnungsloser


----------



## maier21 (14 Mai 2009)

Schau mal unter diesem Link:

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...-5081-5071-5070-4469-4353-1331-1-&jumpto=5070

unter Konfiguratoren.

Da gibt es einen Konfigurator für Verbraucherabzweige. Das ist der Auswahlschieber elektronisch.


Gruß
Maier21


----------



## jabba (14 Mai 2009)

Hab noch die alte Version 2.0 wenn die reicht kann ich die mal hochladen.


----------



## Ahnungsloser (14 Mai 2009)

Soweit gehe ich da mit!

Aber kann man den auch irgendwo downloaden?

Gruß Ahnungsloser


----------

